
How Many Miles Would It Take to Demonstrate Autonomous Vehicle Reliability? - ProblemFactory
https://www.rand.org/pubs/research_reports/RR1478.html
======
danso
The findings were more pessimistic than I expected, such as how even testing
existing fleets for "hundreds of years" won't provide enough evidence that
they meet safety standards.

There is some potential for "accelerated learning", right?
Intelligence/lessons/data experienced by AVs can be distributed and shared
relatively instantaneously.

Also, I wonder if there will be an inflection point in which autonomous
driving becomes popular enough, and human driving deprecated enough, that most
of our infrastructure will be overhauled to be safety-optimized for AVs?

------
Neowizard
It's not a question of miles, it's a question of scenarios. A car that takes
on the entire interstate highways system but suffers no "close-calls" is
practically untested, IMO. Also, that car never "experienced" rush hour in
crazy places like downtown Cairo or the old&narrow streets of older Italy.

